# Game On!



## trowe (May 9, 2013)

Found 15 small yellows today in one of my early spots. Then found a small gray while clearing brush around our house. Rain in the forecast for later in the week and warm temps at night should really get things going. General area is Bryson City.


----------



## trowe (May 9, 2013)

Spent a couple of minutes in our yard this morning before work. The rain last night sure helped and found 5 fresh deliciosas under our bradford pear tree without looking real hard. Should be a good weekend.


----------



## just1more (Apr 13, 2013)

Still to early for any large finds. Also, we need a lot of moisture if this is going to be a good season. Long term forcast does not show a good rain with warm weather until next week. The current cold conditions now are not favorable.


----------



## john cloer (Apr 14, 2014)

Cool Trowe! If Bryson is starting to flush out, maybe its time for me to start pokin' around here in Waynesville area. Your season always seems to begin a couple weeks before mine, and with all the crazy cold snaps I've been worried about frost kill..Nothing worse than finding a nice patch that's been turned to mush by frost. Thanks for posting, be safe and HAPPY HUNTING!!


----------



## trowe (May 9, 2013)

Picked 40+ nice yellows on 4/2 in one of my early spots. Went back on 4/7 and found another 50. Checked same area this past weekend in the cold and still found another dozen. This past week I have also been finding some small deliciosas under apple and bradford pear trees. Hoping the bit of rain we had last night gets things going again. Overall a strange year with the weather. Some of my other early spots have not produced at all. Hope to check them this weekend. Really need some good rains but none in the forecast for the rest of the week. There is always hope for later in the season at higher elevations.


----------



## crowbird88 (Apr 29, 2014)

My mouth is watering. What elevation are you finding them in? Thanks


----------



## trowe (May 9, 2013)

Crowbird88-Most of the yellows have came from a spot about 2700'. Have found a few yellows and deliciosas around or house which is 1800'. Hope this helps. Good luck.


----------



## crowbird88 (Apr 29, 2014)

Thanks. I'm at about 3000. An hints for finding them up and down the mountains?


----------



## trowe (May 9, 2013)

I look for big tulip poplar trees and ash trees. I have found them growing in rocky soil and nice loamy soil. Over the years I have just been lucky enough to find a few good spots that always seem to produce. I spend a lot of hour walking looking for new spots. Spend a lot of time being disappointed. Don't give up.


----------



## crowbird88 (Apr 29, 2014)

Thanks for the tips. I went out for 2.5 hours today and found nothing, however I got a good workout climbing up and down the side of the mountain. I will hone in more on the poplars and ash, and the the rocky soil. I found about a dozen last year and enjoyed them more than anyone could ever know. Really hoping to find some in the next week. Again, thanks for your help.


----------



## trowe (May 9, 2013)

Checked my favorite hillside 4/23 one last time and found a few big yellows that I had missed on previous trips. Looks like they are done in my area for the year. Checked a higher elevation spot that usually produces deliciosas and found just a few fresh ones after Friday's rain. Still looked a bit early so hoping next weekend will be good. So far about 150 total for the year which is down abit from previous years. Rain just did not cooperate this year.


----------

